# Camp stove, white gas or propane?



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I need to purchase a new camp stove. I would love to hear everyone's opinion on propane vs liquid gas stoves? Also what model you have and why you like it. Thanks


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For me it is propane all the way. I have a 80lb tank that I load up into the truck for my camping trips. I also use a lantern T on it with a propane lantern on the top of it, it also has 2 other outlets for whatever else I use such as a stove. 

As for what stove, I have a 1950 vintage Colman gas stove that I purchased a propane adapter for. It works great. I also have a propane Camp Chef 2 burner stove that I'll take out at times.


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a nice camp chef 90 stove that I love when I have the room to pack it. I also have a Coleman 3 burner stove, and 2 burner stove that I use quite frequently when I don't want to haul all of my heavy gear. I am good using either style depending on the outing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Propane. More readily available. No fine tuning with a pump and everything else that goes with white gas. Propane all the way. Camp Chef makes the best bigger set ups. No camp in Utah is complete without a camp chef. Coleman makes good table top stoves that run off the little bottles. I've used the little Ozark Trails 2 burner from Walmart - the cheap one - with good success as a table top. But if you are car camping, and setting up for a couple of days, and can take something big with a full size propane tank, a 2-3 burner camp chef is the way to go.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Remember you can ditch those little bottles of propane by just picking up a attachment that goes onto a larger bottle of propane and a couple of hoses. 

The only time that I use those little bottles anymore is when I am ice fishing for my tent heater.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Remember you can ditch those little bottles of propane by just picking up a attachment that goes onto a larger bottle of propane and a couple of hoses.


Those cheap adapters cant fill disposable bottles more than just over half, due to how it holds the bottle at a 90degree angle from the main tank.

Do not get this:










Whatcha want to do is get a couple adapter pieces with a elbow so the disposable bottle hangs vertically below the bulk tank.

Get this:










and this:










and a female elbow










Screw it all together and you are GTG. Just be really careful not to overfill. Oh and once they have been refilled they are federally illegal to transport... so tell people they are "new", lol



> The only time that I use those little bottles anymore is when I am ice fishing for my tent heater.


I used to, then I found a snazzy 5lb propane bottle on KSL for $10 (they are $60 new). It holds as much gas as 5 disposables and is still light enough and small enough to pack with the ice fishing gear. If its going to be a moderately warm day I only pack two disposables to be even lighter weight (using the heater to only dry out things).

BUT... DO NOT OVERFILL 1LB BOTTLES! ESPECIALLY IF YOU FILL THEM IN COLD WEATHER!!!! when it gets warm they will vent propane from overpressure and it can be SCARY when you enter your garage and smell propane.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I never have refilled any of those disposal propane bottles.

For my hook ups I will use a hose like this








Connected to a lantern T like this










Or if I don't want to use the lantern T I will use a fitting like this that screws into the larger tanks and then connect the hose to it.










If I am using my old white gas Colman stove I use one of these adapters that replaces the fuel tank


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I can confidently say that I have a sickness for stoves. I have more stoves than anyone I have ever met (at least out of the sane people I have met).

I have even started a thread on stoves to carry while backpacking: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-ge...l-backpacking-stoves-buscraft-mini-stove.html

But for camp stoves, I have butane, white gas, and propane.

I think that for the money and convenience, you cant go wrong with propane. It is so much easier to get fuel for these stoves than the others (especially when in rural areas and you have to run to the local store to refill a tank that you swore was full).

I think that you really just need to decide how intricate you want to get when cooking meals camping.

If you are just making small meals for you and a couple people, then you just cant go wrong with the classic Coleman stove like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00005OU9...t=&hvlocphy=1026991&hvtargid=pla-309742613703

They are small, stow away easy, and run off of the fairly inexpensive propane cylinders that you can pretty much buy anywhere. You can boil water, cook chilli, and put a small griddle on it to cook pancakes and bacon & eggs. Space is limited but it is enough to get a little meal ready in a short amount of time. I have used this stove more than any other stove I own due to how convenient it is.

The next step would be to consider something like a Camp Chef stove. These things are awesome! They are the preferred stove for scout camps and times when I need to make meals for larger amounts of people than my little family. They come with different burner options (two or three burner) and have some great accessories that will allow you to make some AMAZING camp food (bbq grill box is a must). But these stoves are large and take up a fair amount of space in your truck bed and you generally want to connect a 5 gallon propane tank to it (although I have a friend that carries a little 1.5 gallon tank with his sometimes).

Here is a good starting point for a Camp Chef: https://www.amazon.com/Camp-Chef-EX...id=1523039816&sr=1-3&keywords=camp+chef+stove

I think the only other thing that I would suggest taking a good look at would be a decent sized pot to boil water in, a couple small tubs to help wash dishes, and a decent cook set that you can dedicate to camping.

I have a plastic bin that I keep all of my cook stuff in (utinsils, plates, cups, seasonings, dish soap, etc) and try to make it as easy as possible on myself to have everything together for quick last minute camping trips.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I failed to mention that I would highly recommend looking into a quality griddle. Those cheap / flimsy ones cook unevenly and are more headache than they are worth.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. It looks like propane is the way to go. Space is a concern so I'm thinking a smaller two burner will be ideal. I like the looks of the camp chef weekender.


----------



## Don K (Mar 27, 2016)

Propane is so much easier


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

White gas to start the camp fire, and propane for the stoves and lanterns.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> White gas to start the camp fire, and propane for the stoves and lanterns.


Is white gas the same as "clear gas"? And does it really matter for starting fires? :grin:

2 burner propane stove for me with a 2.5 lb tank lasts for more than a week cooking two meals a day. The 2.5 lb tank saves a lot of room compared to a 5 lb tank and can be filled almost anywhere like the bigger ones.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Propane

Partner Steel (made in Idaho):. Expensive but bomber. Not a single frivolous piece. No bolts or rivets to pop. Field repairable.

I have a little 5 lb bomb as well and love it. I can go 8 days making dinner and coffee/breakfast, a little less with big groups. So much easier to carry.


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bax* said:


> I can confidently say that I have a sickness for stoves. I have more stoves than anyone I have ever met (at least out of the sane people I have met).


Last time I did an inventory of my stoves, I stopped counting at 60.

Not sure if that makes me insane or not.


----------



## 2blade (Mar 26, 2018)

I must be getting old, I run the white gas out of my 60 yr old coleman 3 burner. Also have a 2 burner and it will run unleaded gas too. Lanterns are white gas as well. I always take enough so I don't run out, a gallon will last me about 3 weeks.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Propane!!! After 2 different malfunctions out at Vernon last fall with Gas.:frusty: .


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Propane for me for many years. 

Tried one of the trees for a while, but I could always smell propane. 
So I dumped it. Maybe I got a bad one. Love the idea of the tree.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I use a grate, cast iron pan, griddle, Dutch ovens. Cook over a fire the old fashion way. Don't have to worry about any kind of gas. Wood is available when your in the "woods".......... right????? Oh ya, cant forget the tinfoil dinner too. :mrgreen: I've taught my kids how to cook this way, and how to get the coals correct for different temperatures. I'm now the "Camp Bit**" on outings. They always request cobblers, and home made buttermilk biscuits and gravy. Good stuff!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Works great until there are fire restrictions.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Critter said:


> Works great until there are fire restrictions.


I'm in the woods October through January 90% of the time. Most restrictions have been lifted in the Fall / Winter.

True! But who ever pays attention to the restrictions?? I rolled up on a deserted camp site once, and the fire pit was smoking. The pit was no farther than 30' from a stream. (Lazy Sob's) I grabbed a 5 gal. bucket from the bed of my truck and a couple trips to the creek. Had a nice "pond" in the pit. Bet a "good" fisherman could have hooked a fish. :grin:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

99% of our food is cooked on an open fire during hunting.

We also use a Coleman 3 burner hooked to a big tank to heat coffee water and to cook the occasional late breakfast. Use it when starting a fire and extinguishing one is inconvenient.


----------

